# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Mirelle

## basurero

Bonjour, can someone tell me how to pronounce the name Mirelle, s'il vous plais? 
Merci.  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

Bien s

----------


## Spiderkat

...

----------


## basurero

Wow, that's great thanks!  
By the way, it was the second one.   ::   
Merci.

----------

